# Kidney Bean dip like the Century House Peabody Massachusetts



## jocelyne

Hello,

If you ever visited this restaurant : Century House in Peabody, Massachusetts, then you tasted this entree they serve to all their customers. It is a Kidney Bean entree that you eat with crackers and bread and it is so delicious that even after sixteen years I still remember the taste.

Does anyone would have a similar recipe ?

 :roll:


----------



## kitchenelf

OK, a few questions - 


Was it smooth?

Was it chunky?

Did it have horseradish in it?

Did it have onions in it?

Did it have a picante/salsa in it?

Did it have pickle relish in it?

Did it have cumin or cilantro in it?

With these answered I know where to start.   Thanks for taking the time to answer.


----------



## jocelyne

Sixteen years have gone by since I had the chance to eat it. From what I can remember (and it's not much), it was smooth, so may be there was sour cream in it, it had a pink color (because of the Kidney Beans of course) and I don't remember anything else.


----------



## kitchenelf

I'm sure you got your e-mail too but they don't want to give it out -


----------



## kyles

Nasty people......it sounds delicious, I love kidney beans (and chickpeas too - yummy!)


----------



## coquille

I think i know the answer but i have to look up the recipe. It's something like this : kook kidney beans with water, salt and rozemary. When it's done
drain the beans but keep the kooking water. reheat the beans with garlic, rozemary and a lot of oive oil. Heat for about 10 minutes and keep stirring!
Take out the rozemary twigs and put in blender. smooth with the kooking water and some more olive oil. Put salt and pepper to taste. Thats it...
It's and very old recipe and i found it ina Chez Panisse kookbook


----------



## grammadee

*Century House Bean Dip*

 Funny I am making these tomorrow for a pot luck family reunion ... 

     I noticed you have been looking for the recipe for the bean dip they serve at the Century House in Peabody Ma, they also serve a similar one at the Hungry Traveler in Salisbury Ma.  I grew up in Ipswich Ma. and have had the dip you speak of many, many times and it is indeed delicious, their recipe is grarded but fortunatly for me, (and now you), my father-in-law was a cheif and also made a similar dip. If you would like to try it here is his similar and also very delicious recipe.  This is the smaller version.

1 - 16 oz can red KIDNEY BEANS, rinse drain and set aside

     Place in a small bowl about 4 oz small curd COTTAGE CHEESE, whisk up a bit to break up curds

Add:

     About 2 TBS finely chopped RED ONION
     1 small clove of GARLIC ... crushed & minced
     About 2 TBS MAYONNAISE
     Abour 2 TBS prepared HORSERADISH
     A dash or two of TABASCO SAUCE

Mix well and toss with beans being careful not to break up beans.  Serve with assorted crackers.  This is the version he made for the resteraunt he helped to establish in Haverhill Ma, sorry I cannot name it, he is gone but the resteraunt thrives, also I believe the one at the Century House is a copy of his!  This is a more or less recipe nothing is written in measurements, play with it a bit if you like.  Better if made a day ahead.

Enjoy, Grammadee


----------



## kitchenelf

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## grammadee

*Century House Bean Dip*

YOU ARE VERY WELCOME ... GRAMMADEE


----------



## grammadee

*Bean dip*

Hi;

     It's me again, Grammadee, I attended a family gathering this weekend and the topic of discussion became the "bean dip" at The Century House, I have been corrected on the recipe, it seems they make a sweeter version!  Popular opinion has it that they use SOUR CREAM instead of COTTAGE CHEESE and they also use THOUSAND ISLAND DRESSING instead of the mayonnaise.  Sorry for the confusion, forgive an old granny.  

Grammadee


----------



## kitchenelf

Duly noted grammadee!!!  I will make the changes in my recipe accordingly.  It all sounds like a really weird combination though! LOL

When I try this I'll let you know how it was.


----------



## arlene321

recipe is 8oz cottage cheese,3 oz cream cheese,1/8 tsp. of peprika,1/4 cup of ketchup,1/4 cup mayo,1/4 cup of sweet relish,1 sm onion very finely chopped, sm garlic chopped fine, 1 tsp worcsershire, 1 small can kidney beans drained & rinsed,dash of salt & pepper.   Chill  From the Century House Its great... enjoy
arlene 321


----------

